# Virtualbox & kernel 4.20

## seokane

Помогите собрать, вываливается ошибка при сборе модулей:

emerge virtualbox-bin

```
 error: implicit declaration of function ‘ktime_get_real_ts’; did you mean ‘ktime_get_real_ns’? [-Werror=implicit-function-declaration]

     ktime_get_real_ts(&Ts);

     ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

     ktime_get_real_ns

cc1: some warnings being treated as errors

make[4]: *** [/usr/src/linux-4.20.6-gentoo/scripts/Makefile.build:291: /media1000/.tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.2.22/work/vboxdrv/r0drv/linux/time-r0drv-linux.o] Error 1

make[4]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

   ./tools/objtool/objtool orc generate  --module --no-fp --retpoline "/media1000/.tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.2.22/work/vboxdrv/r0drv/linux/.tmp_threadctxhooks-r0drv-linux.o";

   ./tools/objtool/objtool orc generate  --module --no-fp --retpoline "/media1000/.tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.2.22/work/vboxdrv/common/alloc/.tmp_alloc.o";

   ./tools/objtool/objtool orc generate  --module --no-fp --retpoline "/media1000/.tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.2.22/work/vboxdrv/r0drv/linux/.tmp_timer-r0drv-linux.o";

make[3]: *** [/usr/src/linux-4.20.6-gentoo/Makefile:1562: _module_/media1000/.tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.2.22/work/vboxdrv] Error 2

make[3]: Leaving directory '/usr/src/linux-4.20.6-gentoo'

make[2]: *** [Makefile:152: sub-make] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory '/usr/src/linux-4.20.6-gentoo'

make[1]: *** [/media1000/.tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.2.22/work/vboxdrv/Makefile.include.footer:101: vboxdrv] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory '/media1000/.tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.2.22/work/vboxdrv'

make: *** [Makefile:49: all] Error 2

 * ERROR: app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.2.22::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

```

```
emerge --info '=app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.2.22::gentoo'

Portage 2.3.51 (python 3.6.5-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.0/desktop/plasma, gcc-7.3.0, glibc-2.27-r6, 4.20.6-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.20.6-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5-8600K_CPU_@_3.60GHz-with-gentoo-2.6

KiB Mem:     8091620 total,   4240872 free

KiB Swap:    8388604 total,   8388604 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Sat, 02 Feb 2019 07:30:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: 1fe62c55c9859b5548f4e8b337ee66004751e767

sh bash 4.4_p23-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.30 p5) 2.30.0

ccache version 3.3.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.4_p23-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.26.2::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.15::gentoo, 3.6.5::gentoo

dev-util/ccache:          3.3.4-r1::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.9.6::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.29.2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.6-r1::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.38.3-r1::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.13::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13-r1::gentoo, 2.69-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r3::gentoo, 1.16.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.30-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            7.3.0-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     2.0::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1-r4::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.14-r1::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.27-r6::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: no

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

steam-overlay

    location: /var/lib/layman/steam-overlay

    sync-type: laymansync

    sync-uri: https://github.com/anyc/steam-overlay.git

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

wine

    location: /var/lib/layman/wine

    sync-type: laymansync

    sync-uri: https://anongit.gentoo.org/git/repo/proj/wine.git

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

Installed sets: @steam

ABI="amd64"

ABI_X86="64"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="@FREE"

ACCEPT_PROPERTIES="*"

ACCEPT_RESTRICT="*"

ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci"

ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="empty asym plug softvol dmix"

APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias"

ARCH="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

BOOTSTRAP_USE="cxx unicode internal-glib split-usr python_targets_python3_6 python_targets_python2_7 multilib"

BROOT=""

CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words"

CAMERAS="directory ptp2 samsung"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CCACHE_DIR="/media1000/.tmp/ccache"

CCACHE_SIZE="4G"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CFLAGS_amd64="-m64"

CFLAGS_x32="-mx32"

CFLAGS_x86="-m32"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CHOST_amd64="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CHOST_x32="x86_64-pc-linux-gnux32"

CHOST_x86="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CLEAN_DELAY="5"

COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog"

COLLISION_IGNORE="/lib/modules/*"

COLORFGBG="15;0"

COLORTERM="truecolor"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx avx2 f16c fma3 mmx mmxext pclmul popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS="unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-KK4rZJ77Yo,guid=4a17c786ccb4d127c3e8e2ce5c556513"

DEFAULT_ABI="amd64"

DESKTOP_SESSION="/usr/share/xsessions/plasma"

DISPLAY=":0"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EDITOR="/bin/nano"

ELIBC="glibc"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--ask --verbose --usepkg --with-bdeps=y"

EMERGE_WARNING_DELAY="10"

ENV_UNSET="DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

EPREFIX=""

EROOT="/"

ESYSROOT="/"

FCFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs buildsyspkg ccache config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync metadata-transfer multilib-strict news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FETCHCOMMAND="wget -t 3 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

FETCHCOMMAND_RSYNC="rsync -avP "${URI}" "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}""

FETCHCOMMAND_SFTP="bash -c "x=\${2#sftp://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port= ; eval \"declare -a ssh_opts=(\${3})\" ; exec sftp \${port:+-P \${port}} \"\${ssh_opts[@]}\" \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" sftp "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}" "${PORTAGE_SSH_OPTS}""

FETCHCOMMAND_SSH="bash -c "x=\${2#ssh://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port= ; exec rsync --rsh=\"ssh \${port:+-p\${port}} \${3}\" -avP \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" rsync "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}" "${PORTAGE_SSH_OPTS}""

FFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

GCC_SPECS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.yandex.ru/gentoo-distfiles"

GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx"

GRUB_PLATFORMS="pc"

GSETTINGS_BACKEND="dconf"

GS_LIB="/home/oldman/.fonts"

GTK2_RC_FILES="/etc/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:/home/oldman/.gtkrc-2.0:/home/oldman/.config/gtkrc-2.0"

GTK_MODULES="canberra-gtk-module"

GTK_RC_FILES="/etc/gtk/gtkrc:/home/oldman/.gtkrc:/home/oldman/.config/gtkrc"

HOME="/root"

INFOPATH="/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/7.3.0/info:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.30/info:/usr/share/info"

INPUT_DEVICES="libinput"

IUSE_IMPLICIT="abi_x86_64 prefix prefix-chain prefix-guest"

KDE_FULL_SESSION="true"

KDE_SESSION_UID="1000"

KDE_SESSION_VERSION="5"

KERNEL="linux"

KONSOLE_DBUS_SERVICE=":1.122"

KONSOLE_DBUS_SESSION="/Sessions/1"

KONSOLE_DBUS_WINDOW="/Windows/1"

KONSOLE_PROFILE_NAME="Profile 1"

KONSOLE_VERSION="180803"

L10N="ru"

LANG="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LANGUAGE="en_US"

LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text"

LC_ALL="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="C"

LC_MONETARY="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LDFLAGS_amd64="-m elf_x86_64"

LDFLAGS_x32="-m elf32_x86_64"

LDFLAGS_x86="-m elf_i386"

LESS="-R -M --shift 5"

LESSOPEN="|lesspipe %s"

LIBDIR_amd64="lib64"

LIBDIR_x32="libx32"

LIBDIR_x86="lib32"

LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer"

LINGUAS="ru_RU en_US"

LOGNAME="root"

LS_COLORS="rs=0:di=01;34:ln=01;36:mh=00:pi=40;33:so=01;35:do=01;35:bd=40;33;01:cd=40;33;01:or=01;05;37;41:mi=01;05;37;41:su=37;41:sg=30;43:ca=30;41:tw=30;42:ow=34;42:st=37;44:ex=01;32:*.tar=01;31:*.tgz=01;31:*.arc=01;31:*.arj=01;31:*.taz=01;31:*.lha=01;31:*.lz4=01;31:*.lzh=01;31:*.lzma=01;31:*.tlz=01;31:*.txz=01;31:*.tzo=01;31:*.t7z=01;31:*.zip=01;31:*.z=01;31:*.dz=01;31:*.gz=01;31:*.lrz=01;31:*.lz=01;31:*.lzo=01;31:*.xz=01;31:*.zst=01;31:*.tzst=01;31:*.bz2=01;31:*.bz=01;31:*.tbz=01;31:*.tbz2=01;31:*.tz=01;31:*.deb=01;31:*.rpm=01;31:*.jar=01;31:*.war=01;31:*.ear=01;31:*.sar=01;31:*.rar=01;31:*.alz=01;31:*.ace=01;31:*.zoo=01;31:*.cpio=01;31:*.7z=01;31:*.rz=01;31:*.cab=01;31:*.wim=01;31:*.swm=01;31:*.dwm=01;31:*.esd=01;31:*.jpg=01;35:*.jpeg=01;35:*.mjpg=01;35:*.mjpeg=01;35:*.gif=01;35:*.bmp=01;35:*.pbm=01;35:*.pgm=01;35:*.ppm=01;35:*.tga=01;35:*.xbm=01;35:*.xpm=01;35:*.tif=01;35:*.tiff=01;35:*.png=01;35:*.svg=01;35:*.svgz=01;35:*.mng=01;35:*.pcx=01;35:*.mov=01;35:*.mpg=01;35:*.mpeg=01;35:*.m2v=01;35:*.mkv=01;35:*.webm=01;35:*.ogm=01;35:*.mp4=01;35:*.m4v=01;35:*.mp4v=01;35:*.vob=01;35:*.qt=01;35:*.nuv=01;35:*.wmv=01;35:*.asf=01;35:*.rm=01;35:*.rmvb=01;35:*.flc=01;35:*.avi=01;35:*.fli=01;35:*.flv=01;35:*.gl=01;35:*.dl=01;35:*.xcf=01;35:*.xwd=01;35:*.yuv=01;35:*.cgm=01;35:*.emf=01;35:*.ogv=01;35:*.ogx=01;35:*.cfg=00;32:*.conf=00;32:*.diff=00;32:*.doc=00;32:*.ini=00;32:*.log=00;32:*.patch=00;32:*.pdf=00;32:*.ps=00;32:*.tex=00;32:*.txt=00;32:*.aac=00;36:*.au=00;36:*.flac=00;36:*.m4a=00;36:*.mid=00;36:*.midi=00;36:*.mka=00;36:*.mp3=00;36:*.mpc=00;36:*.ogg=00;36:*.ra=00;36:*.wav=00;36:*.oga=00;36:*.opus=00;36:*.spx=00;36:*.xspf=00;36:"

MAIL="/var/mail/oldman"

MAKEOPTS="-j7"

MANPAGER="manpager"

MANPATH="/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/7.3.0/man:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.30/man:/usr/lib/llvm/6/share/man:/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/man"

MULTILIB_ABIS="amd64 x86"

MULTILIB_STRICT_DENY="64-bit.*shared object"

MULTILIB_STRICT_DIRS="/lib32 /lib /usr/lib32 /usr/lib /usr/kde/*/lib32 /usr/kde/*/lib /usr/qt/*/lib32 /usr/qt/*/lib /usr/X11R6/lib32 /usr/X11R6/lib"

MULTILIB_STRICT_EXEMPT="(perl5|gcc|gcc-lib|binutils|eclipse-3|debug|portage|udev|systemd|clang|python-exec|llvm)"

NETBEANS_MODULES="apisupport cnd groovy gsf harness ide identity j2ee java mobility nb php profiler soa visualweb webcommon websvccommon xml"

NGINX_MODULES_HTTP="access auth_basic autoindex browser charset empty_gif fastcgi geo gzip limit_conn limit_req map memcached perl proxy referer rewrite scgi split_clients ssi upload_progress upstream_ip_hash userid uwsgi gunzip gzip_static push"

OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice"

OPENCL_PROFILE="nvidia"

OPENGL_PROFILE="nvidia"

PAGER="/usr/bin/less"

PAM_KWALLET5_LOGIN="/tmp/kwallet5_oldman.socket"

PATH="/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin"

PHP_TARGETS="php5-6 php7-1"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_ARCHLIST="alpha amd64 amd64-fbsd amd64-linux arm arm-linux arm64 arm64-linux hppa ia64 m68k m68k-mint mips ppc ppc-aix ppc-macos ppc64 ppc64-linux s390 sh sparc sparc-solaris sparc64-solaris x64-cygwin x64-macos x64-solaris x86 x86-cygwin x86-fbsd x86-linux x86-macos x86-solaris x86-winnt"

PORTAGE_BIN_PATH="/usr/lib/portage/python3.6"

PORTAGE_COMPRESS_EXCLUDE_SUFFIXES="css gif htm[l]? jp[e]?g js pdf png"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_DEBUG="0"

PORTAGE_DEPCACHEDIR="/var/cache/edb/dep"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="log warn error"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILFROM="portage@localhost"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILSUBJECT="[portage] ebuild log for ${PACKAGE} on ${HOST}"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="root"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save_summary:log,warn,error,qa echo"

PORTAGE_FETCH_CHECKSUM_TRY_MIRRORS="5"

PORTAGE_FETCH_RESUME_MIN_SIZE="350K"

PORTAGE_GID="250"

PORTAGE_GPG_SIGNING_COMMAND="gpg --sign --digest-algo SHA256 --clearsign --yes --default-key "${PORTAGE_GPG_KEY}" --homedir "${PORTAGE_GPG_DIR}" "${FILE}""

PORTAGE_INST_GID="0"

PORTAGE_INST_UID="0"

PORTAGE_INTERNAL_CALLER="1"

PORTAGE_OVERRIDE_EPREFIX=""

PORTAGE_PYM_PATH="/usr/lib64/python3.6/site-packages"

PORTAGE_PYTHONPATH="/usr/lib64/python3.6/site-packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="-1"

PORTAGE_SYNC_STALE="30"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/media1000/.tmp"

PORTAGE_VERBOSE="1"

PORTAGE_WORKDIR_MODE="0700"

PORTAGE_XATTR_EXCLUDE="btrfs.* security.evm security.ima        security.selinux system.nfs4_acl user.apache_handler      user.Beagle.* user.dublincore.* user.mime_encoding user.xdg.*"

PORT_LOGDIR_CLEAN="find "${PORT_LOGDIR}" -type f ! -name "summary.log*" -mtime +7 -delete"

POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres9_5 postgres10"

PROFILEHOME=""

PROFILE_ONLY_VARIABLES="ARCH ELIBC IUSE_IMPLICIT KERNEL USERLAND USE_EXPAND_IMPLICIT USE_EXPAND_UNPREFIXED USE_EXPAND_VALUES_ARCH USE_EXPAND_VALUES_ELIBC USE_EXPAND_VALUES_KERNEL USE_EXPAND_VALUES_USERLAND"

PWD="/home/oldman"

PYTHONDONTWRITEBYTECODE="1"

PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_6"

PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6"

QT_AUTO_SCREEN_SCALE_FACTOR="0"

RESUMECOMMAND="wget -c -t 3 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

RESUMECOMMAND_RSYNC="rsync -avP "${URI}" "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}""

RESUMECOMMAND_SSH="bash -c "x=\${2#ssh://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port= ; exec rsync --rsh=\"ssh \${port:+-p\${port}} \${3}\" -avP \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" rsync "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}" "${PORTAGE_SSH_OPTS}""

ROOT="/"

ROOTPATH="/usr/lib/llvm/6/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/opt/bin:/opt/cuda/bin"

RPMDIR="/usr/portage/rpm"

RUBY_TARGETS="ruby24"

SESSION_MANAGER="local/oldman-desktop:@/tmp/.ICE-unix/5055,unix/oldman-desktop:/tmp/.ICE-unix/5055"

SHELL="/bin/bash"

SHELL_SESSION_ID="2118704559fb4556a9043b8947a4a3ad"

SHLVL="3"

SSH_ASKPASS="/usr/bin/ksshaskpass"

SYMLINK_LIB="yes"

SYSROOT="/"

TERM="xterm-256color"

TWISTED_DISABLE_WRITING_OF_PLUGIN_CACHE="1"

UNINSTALL_IGNORE="/lib/modules/* /var/run /var/lock"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi activities alsa amd64 audiofile berkdb bindist branding bzip2 cairo cdda cli consolekit corefonts crypt cxx dbus declarative dhcpcd djvu dri dropbox dts dvd dvdr emboss encode eudev exif fam fat fbcondecor ffmpeg firefox flac fortran fpm gdbm gif glamor gpm gstreamer iconv jpeg kde kipi kwallet lcms ldap libnotify libtirpc logrotate mad matroska mng mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer multilib mysql ncurses nginx nls nptl ntfs ogg openexr opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon php plasma pm-utils png policykit ppds pulseaudio python qml qt5 rar raw readline sddm sdl seccomp semantic-desktop session smp spell ssl startup-notification steamfonts svg symlink tcpd threads tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vhosts virtualbox vkd3d vorbis vulkan widgets wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xv xvid xvmc zip zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words" CAMERAS="directory ptp2 samsung" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx avx2 f16c fma3 mmx mmxext pclmul popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="pc" INPUT_DEVICES="libinput" KERNEL="linux" L10N="ru" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" NETBEANS_MODULES="apisupport cnd groovy gsf harness ide identity j2ee java mobility nb php profiler soa visualweb webcommon websvccommon xml" NGINX_MODULES_HTTP="access auth_basic autoindex browser charset empty_gif fastcgi geo gzip limit_conn limit_req map memcached perl proxy referer rewrite scgi split_clients ssi upload_progress upstream_ip_hash userid uwsgi gunzip gzip_static push" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6 php7-1" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres9_5 postgres10" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_6" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby24" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel i965 nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

USER="root"

USERLAND="GNU"

USE_EXPAND="ABI_MIPS ABI_PPC ABI_S390 ABI_X86 ALSA_CARDS APACHE2_MODULES APACHE2_MPMS CALLIGRA_FEATURES CAMERAS COLLECTD_PLUGINS CPU_FLAGS_ARM CPU_FLAGS_X86 CURL_SSL ELIBC ENLIGHTENMENT_MODULES FFTOOLS GPSD_PROTOCOLS GRUB_PLATFORMS INPUT_DEVICES KERNEL L10N LCD_DEVICES LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS LIRC_DEVICES LLVM_TARGETS MONKEYD_PLUGINS NETBEANS_MODULES NGINX_MODULES_HTTP NGINX_MODULES_MAIL NGINX_MODULES_STREAM OFED_DRIVERS OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION OPENMPI_FABRICS OPENMPI_OFED_FEATURES OPENMPI_RM PHP_TARGETS POSTGRES_TARGETS PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET PYTHON_TARGETS QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS QEMU_USER_TARGETS ROS_MESSAGES RUBY_TARGETS SANE_BACKENDS USERLAND UWSGI_PLUGINS VIDEO_CARDS VOICEMAIL_STORAGE XFCE_PLUGINS XTABLES_ADDONS"

USE_EXPAND_HIDDEN="ABI_MIPS ABI_PPC ABI_S390 CPU_FLAGS_ARM ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_EXPAND_IMPLICIT="ARCH ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_EXPAND_UNPREFIXED="ARCH"

USE_EXPAND_VALUES_ARCH="alpha amd64 amd64-fbsd amd64-linux arm arm64 hppa ia64 m68k m68k-mint mips ppc ppc64 ppc64-linux ppc-aix ppc-macos s390 sh sparc sparc64-solaris sparc-solaris x64-cygwin x64-macos x64-solaris x86 x86-cygwin x86-fbsd x86-linux x86-macos x86-solaris x86-winnt"

USE_EXPAND_VALUES_ELIBC="AIX bionic Cygwin Darwin DragonFly FreeBSD glibc HPUX Interix mingw mintlib musl NetBSD OpenBSD SunOS uclibc Winnt"

USE_EXPAND_VALUES_KERNEL="AIX Darwin FreeBSD freemint HPUX linux NetBSD OpenBSD SunOS Winnt"

USE_EXPAND_VALUES_USERLAND="BSD GNU"

USE_ORDER="env:pkg:conf:defaults:pkginternal:features:repo:env.d"

VIDEO_CARDS="intel i965 nvidia"

WINDOWID="125829127"

XAUTHORITY="/root/.xauthDyO3Ii"

XCURSOR_SIZE="0"

XCURSOR_THEME="Adwaita"

XDG_CONFIG_DIRS="/etc/xdg"

XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP="KDE"

XDG_DATA_DIRS="/usr/local/share:/usr/share"

XDG_RUNTIME_DIR="/var/run/user/1000"

XDG_SEAT="seat0"

XDG_SEAT_PATH="/org/freedesktop/DisplayManager/Seat0"

XDG_SESSION_CLASS="user"

XDG_SESSION_COOKIE="oldman-desktop-1549100306.999135-1335926909"

XDG_SESSION_DESKTOP="KDE"

XDG_SESSION_PATH="/org/freedesktop/DisplayManager/Session1"

XDG_SESSION_TYPE="x11"

XDG_VTNR="7"

XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

```

не знаю, связано ли этот как то с версией ядра....

----------

## TigerJr

Ошибка конечно не существенная, неверная обьявление функции, или функция неправильно обозвана    ktime_get_real_ts vs  ktime_get_real_ns

Потому что основные вещи вроде как работать будут, но компилятор отказывается такой код собирать, возможно более меньшей версией GCC-4.7 и собралось БЫ, потому как там декларация функции необязательна.

Ну а в текущей конфигурации без вмешательства в исходный код vboxdrv/r0drv.c запустить процесс неудастсья, можно попробовать поставить версию virtualbox-bin поновее из левого репозитария через layman

----------

